# ????? Hiya!



## Dragonling (Apr 6, 2017)

Hey there, I'm Laura. I'm a corn snake breeder in Ohio, and while looking into possibly breeding my own feeders in the future, I stumbled upon photos of some gorgeous fancy-pants show mice and kinda fell in love. It'll probably be a long while before I'm able to actually add any mice to my household, so I'm here to learn in the mean time. I have a fairly solid background in genetics so you fine folks probably won't need to dumb things down for me too much, but I'm of course still learning all the mouse-specific terminology, common names for mutations and their combinations, etc.


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Hey x


----------



## Lilly (Nov 21, 2015)

Welcome from GA,

You are in a fortunate state, there has been some mice gone to breeders in OH from some of the top show breeders and also looking at hosting a show there late this year or next year


----------



## Westmouse10 (Apr 9, 2017)

Good Morning from the UK Recently moved so setting up again, thankyou for the add


----------



## Zamwyn (Apr 29, 2015)

Welcome! I really like your forum nick!


----------



## Dragonling (Apr 6, 2017)

Thanks for the warm welcome. 



Lilly said:


> Welcome from GA,
> 
> You are in a fortunate state, there has been some mice gone to breeders in OH from some of the top show breeders and also looking at hosting a show there late this year or next year


I'd heard rumor of that somewhere a few days ago, and I've noticed there seem to be a fair number of other rodent breeders in the area as well. Do you know if they're planning to do this show in Columbus or Cleveland? The latter is a bit far, but if they did it more centrally I'd definitely try to go.


----------



## Lilly (Nov 21, 2015)

Dragonling said:


> Thanks for the warm welcome.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The one we're planning would likely be Toledo but the northwest OH has has shows/meet and sell. Although I am not sure if they will this year with seoul virus because a lot come for rats too


----------



## mich (Sep 28, 2013)

I would personally never feed live mice to reptiles or any other animals. Cant you buy the specially prepared frozen mice to feed your reptiles etc. Oh and welcome too. :fenforcer


----------



## Lilly (Nov 21, 2015)

Breeding your own feeders and culling before feeding is still a lot better than buying the frozen ones from commercial places in many cases


----------



## Dragonling (Apr 6, 2017)

mich said:


> I would personally never feed live mice to reptiles or any other animals. Cant you buy the specially prepared frozen mice to feed your reptiles etc. Oh and welcome too. :fenforcer


Who said anything about feeding live? Frozen mice ultimately come from somewhere.  Maybe don't assume so much!

Though there are many frozen mouse suppliers that boast humane practices, I would prefer to have greater control over the health and quality of life of my feeders.


----------

